# 96 specialized sworks m2 fsx



## kommute (Mar 29, 2010)

I recently acquired a nicely kept 96 specialized sworks m2 fsx carbon front suspension bike on ebay.

I am delighted with the overall condition and ride of this bike but I cannot seem to find too much history online. I see a good deal of info on the fork, but I am wondering if this bike is a 'stumpjumper' or just an s-works bike. The serial number reads '96 but I do not see any reference in any of the catalogs to a bike that has the same decals and the battleship grey color. It came with the craziest set of avid canti brakes I have ever seen and is basically a full xtr set up with hugi hubs, sworks rims, and an aheadset. The fsx fork is in almost new condition. Normally I would go rigid but the eyecandy of the fork, it's weight, and the limited travel make it perfect for my onroad, off road scottsdale - tempe commute.

It's aluminum M2 and perhaps the stiffest frame I have ever encountered. I am currently using it to commute, but see a cross country touring ride in my near future. It makes my cannondale road bike seem noodle-y.

I swapped out the avid frankenbrakes for xt vbrakes and added a set of thumbshifters as well. I will eventually go back to the avid frankenbrake once I master tuning it.

I paid under $900 with shipping and am really psyched about this bike. The original owner said it retailed for over $3000 - is that possible?

Any info is appreciated.


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

Looks closer to 1994. The German made Hugi hubs and Mag series FSX fork point directly to that model year. Also, XTR didn't really exist for 1996. The M900/910 group was still available in the fall of 1995, but the M950 group was delayed until spring of 1996 -- meaning most makers didn't offer an XTR equipped bike for the '96 model year.


----------



## kommute (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I look at the catalogs pictured here and do not see a sworks non stumpjumper branded bike. I look at 92, 93,and 94 and nothing really jumps out at me.

http://mtb-kataloge.de/html/specialized.html

The hugi hubs are one of my favorite parts of this bike. They sound like a two stroke engine.


----------



## dontyoueatthatyellowsnow (Nov 21, 2005)

kommute said:


> but I am wondering if this bike is a 'stumpjumper' or just an s-works bike.


It is a 1994 S-works-which would typically be more desirable than a Stumpjumper model and a little more in line with the price that you paid.


----------



## kommute (Mar 29, 2010)

Ok...so that's 2 who say '94. Thanks for the info.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 13, 2011)

*Vitto*

A tardy response to kommute re: circa 1996 S-Works M2 frame....I bought one new.... I think about 15 years ago and paid about $2,700 in Canada. I'm not 100% sure of the model year... could be '95 or '97?

Battleship grey (aluminum-ceramic matrix) frame, grey umma gumma knoby tires, all XTR components, Hugi hubs, Judy carbon forks and "GripShift". Forget the wheel make but it came with the wildest spokes....thicker at the ends and really fine for most of their length.

Still in amazing condition since I quit trail riding in favour of road, so, it never did take much of a beating!

I still use this bike for short (30 mile) local training (road) rides. Pretty sure it'll go for ever!!


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)

I am pretty sure my 1995 S-works Stumpy was pretty close to $2.5k retail.


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

I had one of these pass through my hands recently-slightly different than yours though. I had similar problems ID'ing it, the frame said 'M2 Super' and was more blue than battleship gray. It was a mix of M900 (drivetrain) and Avid (Tri-Align brakes and CNC levers), and it also had the Hugi hubset like yours and an S-Works Ti stem. The forks are different , more the 'Judy' style than what you have, I suspect mine was a year newer than yours. Here's a pic:










Agreed about the sound of the Hugi hubset-I kept the wheelset and Avid parts for my Santana, they are wonderful.

I have other pics, if you'd like to see them for comparison purposes, let me know.


----------



## Muffin Man (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry for the zombiethread, but I have the same bike that shogun has, and want to know what stock crankset it came with all xtr components, and that titanium stem.


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

Muffin Man said:


> Sorry for the zombiethread, but I have the same bike that shogun has, and want to know what stock crankset it came with all xtr components, and that titanium stem.


Stock crankset was the M900 you see in the pic-levers and brakes were Avid Tri-Align and the stem is a Specialized model, I see them on ebay from time to time. Here's a pic:










I haven't looked at these pics for awhile, I really love the looks of this bike.


----------



## Muffin Man (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanx.
I really wish mine didnt have such a beat up paint job now...


----------



## a2lowvw (Jul 12, 2014)

Old thread but just in-case anyone searches the 94 bikes all had 1 inch steer tubes while the 95's had 1 1/8. the S-works forks followed suit. The 94's had an option for the Carbon legged Mag 21 while the 95's got a carbon legged RS Judy.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Zanetti said:


> Looks closer to 1994. The German made Hugi hubs and Mag series FSX fork point directly to that model year. Also, XTR didn't really exist for 1996. The M900/910 group was still available in the fall of 1995, but the M950 group was delayed until spring of 1996 -- meaning most makers didn't offer an XTR equipped bike for the '96 model year.


Really I had never heard that before, not that I am doubting you. Time to check some of my catalogs.


----------

